# Carb



## Gillie (Dec 12, 2004)

I am looking for a carb for a 1954 Farmall/McCormick Cub.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I see them on eBay quite often but they are not cheap. You might try farmallcub.com and look in there for sale ads or post your question on there forum.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

also try www.atis.net and follow the links.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Gillie:

You an also try these fine folks.

TM Tractor Parts
JP Tractor Salvage
Chown Tractor Parts. 

All three are excellent used parts dealers and a pleasure to deal with. Chown may or may not have a carb available. All depends on what has come in lately.

Also, you can ask Bermuda Ken at Carter & Grunewald. They may have some NOS, unlikely, but you may get lucky.

An other avenue is to use the replacement Zenith Carb. Ken should be able to help you with that as well.

You can check the Cub Manual Server under the TC-37 Series Parts Manuals for the correct part number for the 3/4 Updraft which is the original or the Zenith which is the replacement.

If you go the eBay route - be prepared to shell out some dough. A used 3/4 updraft is around $190.00US and may garner more depending on how many are bidding and how much coin they have to waste.

Hope this helps


----------

